# Try Your Hand At The Maze Game!!!



## PuffDragon (Dec 18, 2007)

Fun game to play. See how far you can get!!!
Hint: Turn sound on for clues
 8)  

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.maniacworld.com/maze_game.htm">http://www.maniacworld.com/maze_game.htm</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Dec 19, 2007)

Very challenging.
Agreed - Sound is a big help.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Dec 19, 2007)

Dude...


----------



## olympus (Dec 19, 2007)

Damn puff I'm sending you the bill for my sons psychiatry bills. He was sitting at the computer with me and started freakin out.


----------



## Mike (Dec 19, 2007)

Heh....good thing I knew of this beforehand.


----------



## dorton (Dec 19, 2007)

Thats great!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Dec 19, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## hoosier (Dec 20, 2007)

HAHAHA! i love this game!!!! i let my mom play it and she fell out of her chair. lol i was rollin on the floor dyin of laughter!! :twisted:


----------



## Mike (Dec 20, 2007)

hoosier said:


> HAHAHA! i love this game!!!! i let my mom play it and she fell out of her chair. lol i was rollin on the floor dyin of laughter!! :twisted:



Thats what happened to me my first time....haha.


----------



## lizardboy101 (Dec 20, 2007)

U owe me a new pair of undies


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 20, 2007)

I should have left the sound off!!!!!


----------



## DZLife (Dec 22, 2007)

FF********!!!!! I KNEW that was gonna happen and it STILL startled the living crap out of me!!!

I'm gonna go watch The Descent now...


----------



## blackforces get you (Jun 27, 2008)

did any1 ever beat this sht anyway?


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha lucky for me I knew about this game a long time ago but it did almost give me a heart attack when I first played it lol.


----------



## Bubba (Jun 29, 2008)

Warning. This game has been rated PG-13


----------



## AB^ (Jun 29, 2008)

well I only did a couple levels, but I'm not playing fair considering I have a wacom tablet.


----------

